# 1st Pee



## g8keeper (Apr 10, 2012)

well, bottled my first pee a few weeks ago....i did a mixed berry/peach pee.....have to admit, i found it a little thin, but when trying it after backsweetening, i thought it tasted like it would make a good base for sangria....well, on easter we cracked open a bottle, tasted it, and like i said, was a little thin....we took some maraschino cherries and juice, mixed in some of my twisted mist strawberry margarita, a splash of orange juice, and some mixed frozen fruit.....OMG....this summer's family get togethers are gonna be a blast!!!!....mix it all in a big 'ol punch bowl, maybe also add a little red wine as well and it is gonna be one hell of a fantastic sangria....absolutely awesome....


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 10, 2012)

A skeeter pee will be thin since its a generic wine persay. You could add raisins if you want some body. 

Glad it came out good. Try other variations now like cran. lime, blueberry pome, cherry, orange. Possibilities are almost endless.


----------

